# Wear your cleats



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got in a hurry and with it being so warm Monday, wore my Muck boots instead of Mickeys with Katoolas. MISTAKE !!!!! Took a big time spill, landed on my back and hit my head. Pretty sure I've got a concussion. Luckily because of my short azz legs, I didn't fall far. . Walked back to car to get my mickeys, cussing my stupid self the whole way. Don't be STUPID like me !! Wear your spikes


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I did that a couple of years ago. Took me a bit to be able to stand up. I won't hit the ice without them again.

Wes


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

It was a nasty fall and it happened right in front of me. I told him not to wear his Ugg boots and skinny jeans on the ice anymore. Hope he listens this time!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

LLM.... YOU KNOW BETTER!! ....YOU'RE NOT A ROOKIE!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish2Win said:


> It was a nasty fall and it happened right in front of me. I told him not to wear his Ugg boots and skinny jeans on the ice anymore. Hope he listens this time!


LOL!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad you're okay though!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I didn't like the color Uggs you got me, dark brown not my color. But sure not gonna wear your hot pink ones you got for Christmas last year F2W.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> It was a nasty fall and it happened right in front of me. I told him not to wear his Ugg boots and skinny jeans on the ice anymore. Hope he listens this time!


LOL,,,,,,,,,,,,If you are in concussion protocol you're not allowed on the ice for two weeks.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That WILL NOT happen. Somebody's gotta drill the holes. F2W Taklanka is DOA


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Lucky it was cold and cloudy and you had your skinny jeans and ugg boots instead of your thong and flip flops on


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

How's that back side feeling today? I'm just glad that you didn't wack your head, I tried to tell you NOT to go over by those guys, F2W probably wet the ice when he seen you coming, ; )


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

He said he whacked his head good. I wonder if he feels like RGIII and out?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> He said he whacked his head good. I wonder if he feels like RGIII and out?


We were joking around about taking his helmet so he couldn't get back in the game lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol that's good stuff


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Kick a man when he's down. I expect nothing less ! . Amazing, ice fishing much more enjoyable than hanging out at the cemetery.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

F2W told me first rule of concussion protocol was: Don't laugh at the guy....
We laughed at the guy.


----------



## Frank Scalish Jr (Dec 20, 2016)

Y


lovin life said:


> Got in a hurry and with it being so warm Monday, wore my Muck boots instead of Mickeys with Katoolas. MISTAKE !!!!! Took a big time spill, landed on my back and hit my head. Pretty sure I've got a concussion. Luckily because of my short azz legs, I didn't fall far. . Walked back to car to get my mickeys, cussing my stupid self the whole way. Don't be STUPID like me !! Wear your spikes


You were out yesterday? Where at? How was the ice?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard TrapperJohn laughing at the guy to. Just sayin'....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

He smacked his head, Frank. This is all he remembers....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> F2W told me first rule of concussion protocol was: Don't laugh at the guy....
> We laughed at the guy.


You're Backkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yeahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ogf jail bars can't hold him back!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Frank Scalish Jr said:


> Y
> 
> 
> You were out yesterday? Where at? How was the ice?


OSP, around 5in yesterday, around 3.5in today.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Crappiekiller tried to take his wallet when Lovin Life hit the ice....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

But he saw how much was in his wallet, felt bad and ended up putting a few more bucks in it for him....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Hope you're feeling okay Mark. You need to be hard headed like me.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Minnowhead said:


> Crappiekiller tried to take his wallet when Lovin Life hit the ice....


Walleye killer on ogf


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

walleyekiller446 said:


> Walleye killer on ogf


Crappie killer on ifo


----------

